# Making/saving money on the road



## NewMexicoJim (Jan 26, 2020)

I have begun my rubbertramp odyssey as a volunteer for federal land management agencies. It doesn't pay but you can get free hookups and sometimes a stipend for expenses. You can work in some of the most beautiful places in this country. Commitments range from 2 months to permanent. check out www.volunteer.gov for available gigs.

There is another site listing paying gigs, mostly at RV parks and they usually look for couples. Pay ranges from 7/hr - 15/hr depending on location and duties plus full hookups and other amenities. I prefer the volunteeriing gigs but if interested, check out www.workamper.com

If anyone knows about other types of gigs, please post below, thanks.


----------



## Windwalker (Feb 1, 2020)

Hostels often hire help.


----------



## Blob (Apr 24, 2020)

When volunteering there's a stipend involved and they house you? No matter experience?


----------



## NewMexicoJim (Apr 25, 2020)

You have to apply for the position. Most include free hookups and some will supply propane and/or a stipend for expenses. Check the listing on volunteer.gov to see requirements and benefits.


----------



## NewMexicoJim (Apr 25, 2020)

Some positions also offer housing, it just depends on each place.


----------



## Blob (Apr 25, 2020)

Thank you


----------

